
Percentages Are Reversible - todsacerdoti
https://twitter.com/tod/status/1223066358906142721
======
dredmorbius
The commutative property in multiplication, generally.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commutative_property](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commutative_property)

[https://www.basic-mathematics.com/commutative-
property.html](https://www.basic-mathematics.com/commutative-property.html)

------
todsacerdoti
Yes, obvious now. (a / 100) * b == a * (b / 100)

